# [Swiss NR] 7x7: 3:54.69 Single & 4:10.02 Mean - Fabian Löhle



## FaLoL (Jul 31, 2015)

Second solve is bad but I'm pretty happy with the other two. 












> First solve was already Single National Record by 17 seconds, third solve pushed it another 8 seconds down.


----------



## Berd (Aug 7, 2015)

Gj! Did the previous NR holder use Yau5? I seem to remember something like that. Nice Nrs!


----------

